# Pursuit of Truth: Original Score by yours truly



## lucianogiacomozzi (May 27, 2013)

Hi all,

Recently, I completed the score to a documentary about the issue adult survivors of abuse have to deal with legally to get justice. The documentary is about a problem that's very close to my heart and I hope that reflected somewhat in the music I wrote for it. There is an extra piece I will be adding totaling around 7-8 minutes as an edition too.

As the film has some very deep and dark subject matter, emotionally I wanted to give it life but keep it from being intrusive or overpowering in any way. Check the album out here and let me know what you think! Check the score out here!

I also can't stress enough, please do check out the film. A great team of talented people and some very brave survivors went through a vast amount of effort to get this out there. Check the film out here!

For those of you interested in seeing the film, here's the trailer (with music by me and be warned, the issues outlined are emotional)







Thank you very much. I look forward to your feedback and hope you enjoy!


----------



## Jshippjr (Jun 7, 2013)

Great work man! Really enjoyed it


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Jun 9, 2013)

Jshippjr @ Fri 07 Jun said:


> Great work man! Really enjoyed it



Thanks very much  I'm glad you did!


----------

